# 3.2 V6 Badge on MKII?



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I may be going blind, but I don't see anything resembling this on the new TT.










Personally I really want the 3.2 Badge - can anyone shed any light on this?

Thanks.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Have we seen anything apart from launch models and photoshops? Am sure there will be markers etc on the general release cars.
I think whether the car is badged as you wish should be the least of your MKII worries at this moment.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Personally i prever a non badge car.

Hans.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

saint said:


> Have we seen anything apart from launch models and photoshops? Am sure there will be markers etc on the general release cars.
> I think whether the car is badged as you wish should be the least of your MKII worries at this moment.


Why what else is there to worry about 'Saint'?

I have finalised my spec and simply asked a question ! Have you got your MkII ordered yet?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

my guess would be that there is no badge since the other audi models offer the option to remove it in the price list (0,- option though ) while this one doesn't.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

As with the original TT at launch I don't think a badge will be provided. The exhausts provide the clue to what lies under the bonnet and of course the soundtrack!

Steve


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I would think you will at least get a quattro badge, which at this point still says to everybody look at my 30K monster 

Yes, i am only going for the 2.0T...........

Anyway you get the twin exhaust pipes, that says it all to any one in the know, if they dont know that then all they are bothered about is the fact its a new TT, and the colour.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Necroscope said:


> Anyway you get the twin exhaust pipes, that says it all to any one in the know


which would be sufficient for me. those who know how to differentiate the two models without the badge know the prices anyway, but all the others can't be sure. i don't want to give obvious clues to the neighbours or colleagues at work, that's usually bad for the atmosphere


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no V6 or 3.2 badges


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Think of all the orders being cancelled because of that. :roll:

If I was a supplier I'd start stocking up on the Mrk I 3.2 badges now :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

two exhausts =V6
dual pipe =2.0T

Bit like mark 1

Single pipe 180
dual pipe 225

Its so us nerds can do some spotting :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not bothered - if i buy a badge it will be a v8 4.0 :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Im not bothered - if i buy a badge it will be a v8 4.0 :roll:


Might just nick the badge of my mates E430 :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Im not bothered - if i buy a badge it will be a v8 4.0 :roll:


If you make it 4.2 it will be more convincing :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Think ill be getting a v6 & 3.2 badge if it doesnt come with one!! 

Is th 3.2 Turbocharged?!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No. Anything else you'd like to know about the car that you've just gone and spent a wad of money on?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: PMSL @ Saint


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Saint,

Everyone loves an internet hardman, which you clearly are.

Mysterio


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> Saint,
> 
> Everyone loves an internet hardman, which you clearly are.
> 
> Mysterio


In your own oppinion of course - which is sadly way off the mark! And where you get your conclusion from I don't know.

But to ask the most basic of questions about a car you've just commited money to is a tad worrying - are you sure you are getting what you want?



> Gone for 3.2 TTC, Black (Phantom Black Metallic)
> -Bose
> -Ipod
> Black Leather
> ...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a 3.2 MK II mate. Enough said.

Apologies if you didnt mean to offend, it just seems most of your replies are offensive or sarcastic.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> it just seems most of your replies are offensive or sarcastic.


I normally manage to do this, must be i 'right' or 'way i talk' or im a Mitchell


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> It's a 3.2 MK II mate. Enough said.
> 
> Apologies if you didnt mean to offend, it just seems most of your replies are offensive or sarcastic.


I've never found him to be offensive. But he does make a valid point considering you were asking whether the 3.2 was turbocharged (assuming that was not in jest).


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If the new mk2 has no 3.2 badge just nick one off an existing forum member's 3.2 and shove it on your mk2, I'm sure they won't mind  :wink:. Infact nick the xenons aswell whilst your at it  . Anything else I have forgotten? Cue Tohiba .... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

QS wheels.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Add to your sig Mr predictable will you Toshy  :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Add to your sig Mr predictable will you Toshy  :-*


You were hinting at it :wink: . As you know I respond most of the time as expected, saves disappointing people :lol: . You know I donâ€™t like to disappoint.  If i was looking to replace the wheels I wouldnâ€™t pick QS ones. Too many spokes, so they are a pain in the bottom to clean and also the rim means if you knock them you canâ€™t really have them repaired correctly. Iâ€™d go RS6â€™s else some non Audi ones.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhh but Toshy that's not what you said a few weeks ago  . You said you would have the QS on your new mk2  . Oh dear also, do your nails break when you wash the wheels also through too many spokes :twisted: :-* . I could lend you a file, some nail cutical and some nice french manicure if you like 8) :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i said they'd look good on the MKII and they do. But it doesnt mean i would put them on. However i dont wanna break my nails either  .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a pair of 'marigolds' if you want  :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not into latex. i like to be able to feel things.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I have a pair of 'marigolds' if you want  :-*


I didn't know that you could get red leather marigolds? 

There's more truth to that phrase "only in Essex" every day :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL :lol: :wink: ... oh yes


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Infact nick the xenons aswell whilst your at it  .


as reserve? the 3.2 should have them in series


----------

